# The White Elephant thread



## KZOR (20/11/16)

There have been a few products that have received great reviews and turned out to become a white elephant i.e. products not used that often.

One such white elephant, in my book, is the Doode RDA.

When I saw this RDA being advertised in the classifieds I made the following comment:
*"You lucky someone bought it .....still think this is one of the biggest white elephants released as a vape product." *........ which is my personal opinion.
The seller had the RDA for less than two weeks and was willing to sell it for a loss of R350 within that period confirming to me that I might be right. His reason : *"not using it"* 
@Gazzacpt then made a comment which I thought was futile but he received 4 "likes" and 3 "agree".
He made me look like a bad guy for just stating what I and many others, including himself, know to be true. I was and still am extremely baffled. I was told I came across disrespectful and negative.
How dare you.
Ever cross your mind that maybe I am too passionate and respectful for this community that I am willing to help to such a degree that sometimes it might some come across as sounding negative?
Holy cow shyte ........ and all that based on how I felt about a product ......sad.

So dedicated to this little occurrence I would like anyone who has "white elephant" thoughts on any product to feel free to post it in this section.
It need not be because you owned it but also based on THOROUGH researched done and reasonable logic.
I do not like cocaine because I can use common sense to see the effects it has and definitely do not have to own it to know it.

I think this would be extremely helpful to members thinking of buying something.

Your thoughts should be regarded as purely an opinion.


----------



## Strontium (20/11/16)

Well, you know what they say about opinions......


----------



## KZOR (20/11/16)

Elephant : *Pharaoh RDA.*
Another device which I feel is a white elephant is the pharaoh RDA.
This time I was influenced by the popularity and comments of Rip Tripper and made the mistake of buying it.
Used is comprehensively for a week and got rid of it while the hype was still strong.
Nothing wrong with the engineering and building was great but I just could not get used to the unbalanced feeling when taking a draw because of air holes only being one-sided.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zegee (20/11/16)

this is such a coke or pepsi argument, apple android , merceded BMW .................. 
LET PPL SPEND THERE MONEY THE WAY THEY WANT TO !
the old saying "dont knock it until you try it" ringing in my head .

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (20/11/16)

The nature of an opinion- everyone is entitled to their own. The Doode RDA wasn't that bad to me. The build deck was easy to get used to, but definitely not for the faint hearted (or the handicapped builder). However, my opinion is that it has significant voltage drop. However, again, I have trusty and experienced vape friends who really enjoy the doode RDA. 
@Gazzacpt is one of the long standing forum members, and a very respected and well learned Vaper at that. I read his post and don't feel that he was rude, but rather tried to instill "old forum" ethics on a classifieds post. 

It's not always wise to complain about others. Just enjoy your vape in whichever way you enjoy it. 

Good idea for a thread BTW. 
Vape on 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 3


----------



## Andre (20/11/16)

KZOR said:


> Elephant : *Pharaoh RDA.*
> Another device which I feel is a white elephant is the pharaoh RDA.
> This time I was influenced by the popularity and comments of Rip Tripper and made the mistake of buying it.
> Used is comprehensively for a week and got rid of it while the hype was still strong.
> Nothing wrong with the engineering and building was great but I just could not get used to the unbalanced feeling when taking a draw because of air holes only being one-sided.


And how would you have felt if someone made disparaging remarks about the Pharaoh in your sales thread? Or did you give your honest opinion of it yourself?

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 6 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR (20/11/16)

Guys ...you are misunderstanding my intentions.
I would have loved if I had a few local opinions to go on. It could have maybe helped me in making a better decision before a purchase.
I see many members advertising products fairly quickly after a hype has been created.
I do realise the style of vaping differs from one person to another but I base alot of what I buy from opinions and research .....trying to help me come to the best informed decision possible.
I am not attacking vapers or products but trying to create a broader base of knowledge through honest opinions.
No-one should base their decision to purchase solely on one individuals opinion but at least that opinion might help prevent wasting money.

I will take another example ....... The Wraith squonker ........ which I own ....... if only I had more local opinions which I know is not influenced by financial gain I might not have bought it.
I have not used it in two months because it does not suite my style = white elephant.


----------



## Tai (20/11/16)

I agree your intention was not bad, but i think on a sales thread no one likes

1- people making silly offers ( at least pm the seller
2- the product being shot down thereby making it harder to sell. It might be a personal dislike, where for someone else it might not be an issue
3- someone else dropping in on your threadposting their similar product for sale.

I think all of this is pretty obvious.

I do however think if you find something lack lustre ( i also thought the pharoah was not great - because flavour for me was muted), by all means, review and let the community know your thoughts. In this way everyone's happy

Have a lekker Sunday guys

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 7


----------



## Silver (20/11/16)

Just a reminder to all members

We have rules in the Classifieds which we ask each member to read and follow:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/rules-for-using-the-classifieds-please-read-and-follow.t5889/

If you haven't read them, please click on the link above, read through them and follow them - if you want to use the Classifieds. This applies to sellers and buyers.

I am going to draw attention to rule 3 which reads as follows:
*"3. Keep your posts in these Classifieds threads on topic. No commenting on price/quality, the offers from others or such."*

What this means (and maybe we should spell it out further) - is please don't comment about the product being sold unless you are interested in buying it and are asking a question related to your potential purchase. *This is not the place to express opinion. The Classifieds are not general discussion threads. *Show respect for the member who is selling the item. If you want to discuss the merits or demerits of a product, make a new thread in the general discussion area - not in the Classifieds.

And another thing - before anyone accuses the Admin and Mod Team of acting on one member's post and not others - and gives examples of such (which has happened to me many times) - please just remember we are a small team and we cannot possibly examine every single post. We try our best to make this a better place for all. And that is why we rely on your commitment to read and follow the rules. 

Thanks

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR (20/11/16)

Thanks @Silver.
Was a bad judgement call commenting in the classifieds. Will refrain from doing it again. 
Now you can tell us about any white elephants in your drawer. Doubt you have any since I have noticed you have a very cautious approach before committing to a purchase.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (20/11/16)

KZOR said:


> Thanks @Silver.
> Was a bad judgement call commenting in the classifieds. Will refrain from doing it again.
> Now you can tell us about any white elephants in your drawer. Doubt you have any since I have noticed you have a very cautious approach before committing to a purchase.



Thanks @KZOR

As for white elephants - I have plenty devices I bought (despite my cautious approach) that I didn't like much and don't use anymore. 

But I find it interesting - to some extent, many of these devices have helped me to learn what I do like. Not all but many of them. Some of them are required to discover what your vaping preferences are. When one starts out, one doesn't really know what one likes. And no better way than to try.

What I have also discovered is that some devices that I like, others don't. And vice versa. The so called "hyped products" are usually good - but I have had occasions where I get something that is supposed to be very good but for my vaping it doesn't work the way I had hoped. I have also learned to find other folk that have similar vaping preferences to me and compare notes with them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (20/11/16)

I was a "product tester" back in the day, bought whatever was buzzing and burnt my fingers a few times. The worst was a 3D dripper. It was horrible when you pushed down to wet the wicks the deck would spin twisting your coils to hell. Another notable mention mention is the big dripper. It would chow through orings then leak. Anyway someone has to be the first to get something and then tell others the pro's and cons. 

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------

